
Hardware revolution pushes AI into the mainstream - melling
https://www.ft.com/content/15886efa-1cff-11ea-97df-cc63de1d73f4
======
melling
“AI systems have followed a Moore’s Law on steroids. With new types of
hardware and greater resources being thrown at the problem, the capabilities
of the most advanced AI systems have doubled every 3.4 months“

“According to Stanford’s DawnBench project, which provides a way to benchmark
AI systems, the time taken to train a system on the widely-used ImageNet data
set has fallen from three hours to only 88 seconds in the space of less than
two years. This translates into massive price deflation, with the cost falling
from $2,323 to $12.”

